# Kyrie has broken jaw, will wear mask



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow. So at times there will be 3 guys on the Cavs with masks on the floor at the same time?

At this point you guys should embrace it and at least make them look cool like a goalie mask or something then.

This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

He shouldn't have looked at my girl.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Those masks are terrible looking.. i dont even think Rip would be caught dead in one


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They shouldn't be white. Looks ridiculous.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Broken jaw? I've seen the mask and it covers everything _but_ the jaw.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Probably a maxillofacial injury more than a jaw injury, at least that's what you'd think from looking at that mask.

EDIT


> "a small left maxillary fracture."


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He looks like Batman out there.


----------

